#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Realizando testes no seu DNS e verificar se esta funcionando perfeitamente

## demattos

Eu estive vendo que havia alguns topicos com duvidas como fazer para saber se o servidore dns esta funcioando , entao resolvi postar esta lista de testes:

Sera mostrado alguns comandos para que você teste o seu e outros servidores DNS. Com isso podemos verificar erros na configuração, na propagação ou erros de segurança.

segue:

WHOIS
O comando whois exibe informações sobre um determinado domínio ou IP. Permite não somente consultar a respeito do proprietário, dns, data de um domínio/IP, como também verificar a origem de um endereço descoberto em um possível ataque. O comando whois consulta o órgão ou empresa responsável de cada país para exibir as informações.
Sintaxe do comando:
whois
Exemplo:
*root:~# whois Google*
HOST
O comando host é utilizado para verificar o funcionamento de um domínio, ele mostra se a resolução de nomes e apelidos está funcionando, seja na zona direta ou inversa.
Sintaxe do comando:
host
Exemplo:
*root:~# host UOL - O melhor conteúdo
root:~# host -t NS uol.com.br
root:~# host -t MX uol.com.br
root:~# host 200.147.36.15*
NSLOOKUP
O comando nslookup faz pesquisa sobre domínios de internet de forma interativa (em um shell próprio) e não interativa, faz consultas que podem ou não ter uma resposta de um DNS de autoridade sobre um domínio.
Sintaxe do comando:
nslookup
Consulta sobre o domínio ig.com.br através do seu servidor DNS, consulta não autoritativa.
*root:~# nslookup ig.com.br*
Consulta sobre o domínio ig.com.br através do próprio DNS do domínio ig.com.br, uma consulta autoritativa, pois quem respondeu foi o próprio DNS do domínio.
*root:~# nslookup ig.com.br dnssec1.ig.com.br*
DIG
O comando dig permite fazer resoluções diretas de nomes ou indiretas de endereços, e retorna muito mais informação do que o comando host. Mostra dados do cabeçalho dos arquivos db do DNS, mostra a _query time_ que é o tempo de duração da consulta, etc.
Sintaxe do comando:
dig
Exemplo:
Consultando informações de um DNS.
*root:~# dig empresa.net*
Consultando os servidores de DNS de um domínio:
*root:~# dig NS empresa.net*
Consultando apenas os servidores de DNS de um domínio:
*root:~# dig NS empresa.net +noall +answer*
Consultando os servidores MX de um domínio:
*root:~# dig MX empresa.net*
Consultando apenas os servidores MX de um domínio:
*root:~# dig MX empresa.net +noall +answer*
Consultando um apelido de um host:
*root:~# dig CNAME empresa.net*
Consultando uma chave pública do DNSSEC:
*root:~# dig +dnssec ig.com.br DNSKEY @dnssec1.ig.com.br*
Consultando a versão do bind:
*root:~# dig @eliot.uol.com.br version.bind txt chaos*
Consultando sobre o registro SOA:
*root:~# dig ig.com.br +nssearch*
Consultando sobre a vulnerabilidade de um domínio, onde (POOR é vulnerável e GREAT é com melhor segurança):
*root:~# dig +short @ns1.empresa.net porttest.dns-oarc.net TXT*
Consultando a rota utilizada para resolver um nome:
*root:~# dig Google +trace*
Atualizando a lista de Root Server
*root:~# dig @a.root-servers.net. ns . > /etc/bind/db.root*
Com esses comandos você pode consultar como está o registro de um domínio, quais as informações ele fornece, quais os servidores descritos no DNS e como estão as informações de segurança

----------


## Bruno

Parabéns isto é muito util 
o dig é bem completo uso muito ele

----------


## naldo864

fa ficando craque eim demattos

----------


## demattos

> fa ficando craque eim demattos


tinha meus estudos aqui, minhas anotacoes ai resolvi colocar no forum
Vamos inrriquece o conteudo do site, nos sabemos tambem, nao somos sem escolaridade como uns acham.

----------


## farias

Muito bom, quando tiver um tempo vou colocar um howto de como instalar o djbdns um ótimo cache de dns.

----------


## Bruno

muitos pensam que cache de dns é besteira e tal pois a requisição é pequena, mais da uma diferença hem ???

----------


## m4d3

Parabéns demattos, ta soltando um pouco do conhecimento é isso ae, mostrando suas multi-facetas, mestre do iptables agora compartilhando um pouco mais com a comunidade.

Esse tem futuro brilhante.

----------


## demattos

> Parabéns demattos, ta soltando um pouco do conhecimento é isso ae, mostrando suas multi-facetas, mestre do iptables agora compartilhando um pouco mais com a comunidade.
> 
> Esse tem futuro brilhante.


Sabe q vc me deu um ideia, foi fazer uns posts sobre iptables, tem muita gente precissando. srsrsr

----------


## Zarttron

Parabéns demattos, excelente tópico.

----------


## Bruno

mo iptables e como tem gbt precisando

----------


## edcomrocha

Maravilha demattos, sera de grande ajuda, to colocando 2 servers dns com bind9.
Para o reverso do nosso bloco de ip's e nosso dominio.

Obrigado


Abraços

----------


## lucasfsantana

Boa noite a todos, estudo gestão de TI no rio de janeiro. Estou com uma duvida, em um dos trabalhos que estou fazendo, o professor solicitou para que "Verifique se o serviço dns está presente". Apenas usando o whois estarei fazendo isso, ou existe algum outro comando que me mostra o serviço dns?

----------

